# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Inner Clock challenges Alarm Clock

## roland3tr

This has been happening for the past 3-4 nights. I am waking up 10-40 minutes before the alarm. It's kind an annoying thing. It makes me skip the alarm. Because I'm conditioned to try WILDing when I the alarm goes off, I don't try it when I wake up naturally. But I see it as a good thing. I will quit using an alarm. Maybe I wake up more than usual and naturally.

----------


## BobbyLance

That sort of happened to me back then. What I did before  I go to sleep was drink 2 glasses of water then set up my alarm clock . As the days passed, I often wake up before the alarm rings, probably because of my bladder. I figured out that it would be nice to do a little experiment. The next night, I filled my glass with "imaginary water"(or in other words, nothing) and drank it, thinking as if i'm drinking real water. I drank 2 glasses of "imaginary water" then  set up my alarm clock. That night, I woke up before the alarm rang. It's as if my body was trained to wake up if everytime I drink water before going to sleep.

P.S.
I don't do this anymore, it was way back then when I was still a beginner. Right now, i'm dependent on my alarm clock. Kinda ironic...

----------


## roland3tr

I guess now mine is trained to wake up if I decide to try WILD  ::D:  Now I will try without it and see what happens. If I can't wake up, that means my inner clock is a troll  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

> I guess now mine is trained to wake up if I decide to try WILD  Now I will try without it and see what happens. If I can't wake up, that means my inner clock is a troll



Haha, good luck with that  ::goodjob2::

----------


## roland3tr

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## TheSmooze

I never even use an alarm. I use a mantra like "I will wake up and remember it all" when I first go to bed, and I wake up usually around 3:00 AM, usually with something recalled. I give it a few minutes to make sure I've recalled everything I can, but I don't write it down just yet; that's a task I save for the morning, since once I've clearly recalled a dream I can remember most of the details on demand, even after going back to sleep. I managed to pull off my first willing LD, a DEILD, like this; I've never used an alarm for any of my LD attempts.

----------


## roland3tr

Well you had to use it if you are going to try WILDing  ::D:  But yeah, waking up with a mantra like that is pretty easy. But alarm clock sort of reminds you to do what you're supposed to do. I you wake up naturally, you might forget why you wake up and sleep without trying anything.

----------


## TheSmooze

To tell you the truth, I haven't tried a real WBTB WILD yet, but I can certainly see what you're saying; if it weren't for the fact that rolling over and going back to sleep is the whole idea of a DEILD I doubt that I would have the motivation to make the attempt if I wake up like that.

----------


## roland3tr

Exactly  ::D:

----------

